
Smashing Through Azure VM I/O Throttle Limits - ed_elliott_asc
http://www.grsplus.com/blog/2018/07/azure-storage-smashing-through-azure-vm-i/o-throttle-limits/
======
1996
And this is exactly why I use Azure: for some very specific tasks, they rock!
Just make sure to benchmark everything

Unlike on AWS, I haven't had some service "not available" within a zone (hint:
try to get a Lightsail in Brasil) and DNS is not so bad.

I am eargerly waiting for Azure new DC in Africa, hopefully this year.

